# Your Setup?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright. When you go for Gills/Perch/Crappie. What setup do you use? Line, Rod Type(length, action), Bait(Jig tipped, Minnow, Crawlers, dinamite?) Just trying to get an idea for what is a good setup. I use a anywhere from a 6ft. to 6ft. 6in rod. Line I use 8lb. Braid with 10lb. Fluro.(In case I tie into a Catfish, Sheephead, or Bass.) Bait for Gills I use strictly Crawlers. Perch and Crappie Minnows.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

3-5wt fly rod, medium sized nymphs, buggers, and dry flies. Usually run about a 3-6lb leader.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

5'4" G-Loomis GL2 Ultra Light with a Shimano Saros 1000 spooled with 4 lb mono

I bought an Ultra light Shimano Compre last spring to try out. It does not have the casting accuracy or the sensitivity of the Loomis, but I love the way the rod reacts when I set the hook on panfish and smallmouths. I have lost very few hooked fish with it.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I love the UL. My panfish setup is usually a 6 ft UL rod and a 500 or 1000 reel. 4 lb hi vis yellow line(never noticed a problem with fish seeing it). I use 1 inch tipped tubes the most, or 1 inch tipped twisters. In line spinners are fun to throw. Ice jigs.... and alot of minnows on slip bobber.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I just purchased (2) JAWBREAKER Custom (Intimidator) poles for my fishing needs! The first is a 5'9" UL (Carbon Fiber with a 'Glass tip) for crappie and I have it spooled with Dawai Samurai 8 strand braid, the braid is 18lb with a 2.5lb Mono diameter. My second pole is my all-around and is a 5'8" M (CF with 'Glass tip) with 20 lb Dawai Samurai Braid (4lb dia). 
My main bait for panfish is a 2" Keitech swimbait with a Keitech 1/16oz (tungsten) jig head with a #2 hook, or a 2.8" Keitech swimbait with a Keitech 1/16oz 1/0 hook. Main lure colors are Smoke/Silver Glitter, Bluegill, Rainbow Shad, and Silver Shad!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Seeing I troll to and from spots, I have two 6 ft Storm rods setup with UL reels with 4 lb. test with beetle spin silver blades and 2" chartruse twister tail. Once I arrive at where I'm going to work my spots I switch over to a 5 1/2 ft UL rod and reel with 4 lb test with the same lure setup. I have caught bluegill, pearch, SM LM Bass, Crappie, Catfish and Walleye. You'll be surprised by the size of fish you can land with such whimpy equipment. No you can not horse the fish right out of the water but; you get to feel the total fight.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I use two 9 ft. noodle rods..(Steelhead Rods) and three 6&1/2 ft. rods with med and light tips...Loaded with 8 pound Fireline with a 4 foot (Vanish) Floracarbon leader..I use jig's in different colors ,,floating jigs,,whistling jigs ,,plain gold ( Tru-Turn ) hooks..And my only Crappie Fishing is done drop shot or slip bobber.. One of my Noodle rods had about 6 inches broke off and I put on a new tip and it is a great drop shot rod...JIM....CL....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

fakebait said:


> Seeing I troll to and from spots, I have two 6 ft Storm rods setup with UL reels with 4 lb. test with beetle spin silver blades and 2" chartruse twister tail. Once I arrive at where I'm going to work my spots I switch over to a 5 1/2 ft UL rod and reel with 4 lb test with the same lure setup. I have caught bluegill, pearch, SM LM Bass, Crappie, Catfish and Walleye. You'll be surprised by the size of fish you can land with such whimpy equipment. No you can not horse the fish right out of the water but; you get to feel the total fight.


 I agree with you on the size of fish you can land with such whimpy equipment.. Setting the drag correct is the name of the game..JIM....CL....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My current setup is a St Croix Premier 4'6" ultralite - moderate rod with a Shimano Sahara 500FD spooled with 4# Trilene XL. I really like that setup, but I've always been curious about G.Loomis. I just ordered a G.Loomis "Trout & Panfish" rod that is 6' ultralite - moderate-fast and a Pflueger Patriarch 9525x reel. I'll probably spool it with some 10# (2# diameter) Cabelas Ripcord SI+ line.

I've never fished a Pflueger reel, but I am hoping that it compares in smoothness and castability with my Shimano reels. I was really attracted to the light weight of the Pfleuger reel.

As far as tackle, I have a separate bag full of small spinners, ultralight crankbaits, tubes, tiny jigheads, twisters, etc etc just for my ultralight obsession. I also won't hesitate to cast out small minnows dangling under a micro clear bobber when the fishing gets a little tougher.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

"5'6 catch more trout rod with shakespere alpha ultralight reel. i use berkley gulp waxies on a flutter fry, kills 'em!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

5' ugly stick light combo small slip float, small split shot, small hook. Wax worms for the gills minnows for the crappie. 6lb mono seems to do the trick.

Ultra light fishing is a blast when your catching hand size bluegill, or bullheads .


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Recipe:::
! Stick Dynamite
100 foot wire
1 Battery
1 Big Net
After you touch the wires to the battery , Grab the net and fill up the boat with fish......HA....HA....PS...You will need one good pair of eye's to watch for the Game Warden...

You are getting some good tips..I made some in another post..........:B


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

7ft UL with size 2000 spinning reel loaded with 6# Floating Siglon, All types of livebait and artificials depending on water being fished and weather conditions,


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Love it Crappie Lover. Thats what my ******* cousins do in Florida.( Not really.) They love to eat their fish.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

UL and L action Amp rods. Quantum array10, Energy E20pti-A, and Shimano Sahara reels with 6lb trilene XL. When casting i use geronimo jigs, slurpees, roadrunners, and other small jigs. My crappie setups consist of 2 microspoons tipped with minnows or just minnows on 2 Eagle claw snelled #6 hooks usually 1ft-2ft apart from each other under a thill bubble gum bobber. No weight under the bobber. I like to pop the bobber a couple times to get a slab's interest


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

ml 6.5 foot premiers with 2500 series shimanos for crappies
lt 6.0 for gills
5wt fly rods for panfish.


----------

